# Will I be cold tomorrow in ~15�F?



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

*Will I be cold tomorrow in ~15°F?*

Baselayer: Capilene 3
Jacket: Airblaster Parker Jacket 20k/15k
Pants: Burton oldies
Gloves: Goretex Dakine
Socks: SmartWool
Helmet and Seirus Combo Scarf

All new gear (except pants) so I have noooo idea what to expect


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Impossible to answer, being comfortable temperature wise is completely dependent on the individual. Most people would freeze to death dressing like I do. I went two seasons out here in CO wearing nothing but softshells with at most a light base layer and light fleece long sleeve shirt underneath. Subzero temps, whatever. I've just always been naturally hot natured.


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> Impossible to answer, being comfortable temperature wise is completely dependent on the individual. Most people would freeze to death dressing like I do. I went two seasons out here in CO wearing nothing but softshells with at most a light base layer and light fleece long sleeve shirt underneath. Subzero temps, whatever. I've just always been naturally hot natured.


Let's just say for the average individual though I'm relatively warm by nature too


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Yes! You will.








:blink:


----------



## blackbeard (Nov 24, 2011)

A fleece between the Capilene 3 and jacket is a good idea; or at the very least a fleece vest to keep your core warm. 

You could always bring the fleece to the mountain and leave it in the car/locker, and grab it if you get cold.


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

blackbeard said:


> A fleece between the Capilene 3 and jacket is a good idea; or at the very least a fleece vest to keep your core warm.
> 
> You could always bring the fleece to the mountain and leave it in the car/locker, and grab it if you get cold.


I have a fleece type zip up from uniqlo but it might get wet


----------



## Bones (Feb 24, 2008)

Doesn't sound like you have a mid-layer in that mix


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

All I have is this for on top of the Capilene...won't these get soaked


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

They only get soaked if your falling a lot and your crap hangs out under your jacket. Tuck it all in, and tighten your belt. You don't want to have drafts. Keep your neck covered if it's windy, and not just with your jacket. A solid merino base layer will always be beneficial under everything because if you sweat, the capliene will pull it from the base layer and away from your skin and thus you stay warm and never feel wet.

Ps. Snow is not wet when it's that cold.


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> They only get soaked if your falling a lot and your crap hangs out under your jacket. Tuck it all in, and tighten your belt. You don't want to have drafts. Keep your neck covered if it's windy, and not just with your jacket. A solid merino base layer will always be beneficial under everything because if you sweat, the capliene will pull it from the base layer and away from your skin and thus you stay warm and never feel wet.
> 
> Ps. Snow is not wet when it's that cold.


Goddamnit I thought the capilene WAS the base layer.


I'm screwed. Should I rock the northface or that other fleece (in the photo)


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

By the way just so you all know its going to be 15 not -15


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Don't trip, that's not as cold as negative. The cap 3 is a mid weight, but you can wear it as a base layer and be fine. If you have something thin to wear under the cap like a thermal or under arm our, it would be helpful. Something to tuck in. It's the wind on the lifts when you get cold, not while riding.


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> Don't trip, that's not as cold as negative. The cap 3 is a mid weight, but you can wear it as a base layer and be fine. If you have something thin to wear under the cap like a thermal or under arm our, it would be helpful. Something to tuck in. It's the wind on the lifts when you get cold, not while riding.


Should I rock the northface on top of the cap?


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

njfastlfie said:


> Should I rock the northface on top of the cap?


Yeah, warm is good.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

as long as you dont have anything cotton you should be fine. under armor like underwear is great cuz it wicks moisture from your body.
I would throw in a fleece in your case. do you have any kind of base layer for pants?


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

+15F is "warm" to me. I would say rock a base and mid layer top and bottom plus like the fleece under the coat. You can always shed layers if you are hot but it seems so hard to get warm once you are alret cold. Big helper is a helmet/hat/facemask/goggles and make sure the back of your neck covered from unnec drafts. I usually throw the hood up as well when I ride the chair. If you have an extra pair of gloves or mittens I would bring just in case you need to switch out if they get wet or cold inside.


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

Perfect example of a ridiculous thread. Call your mommy and ask her!


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

^LOL. 

Dude. Just bring a bunch of clothes and layers and a small backpack and play it by ear. It's better to have more than not enough. Stop stressing.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

this is funny. please let us know if you were cold or not


----------



## fraxmental (Jun 25, 2011)

*nasty*

hope you dont get wet


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Jibfreak said:


> Perfect example of a ridiculous thread. Call your mommy and ask her!


Kids gettin it right the first time..... Nothing wrong with that. He's utilized this forum to dial in everything. Props to him.no need to be a dick.


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

ridinbend said:


> Kids gettin it right the first time..... Nothing wrong with that. He's utilized this forum to dial in everything. Props to him.no need to be a dick.


Thanks bro. Lotta helpful folk.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Jibfreak said:


> Perfect example of a ridiculous thread. Call your mommy and ask her!





CassMT said:


> this is funny. please let us know if you were cold or not





fraxmental said:


> hope you dont get wet





ridinbend said:


> Kids gettin it right the first time..... Nothing wrong with that. He's utilized this forum to dial in everything. Props to him.no need to be a dick.





njfastlfie said:


> Thanks bro. Lotta helpful folk.


Yes great thread. If information is just freely given without dickishness or humor then we may as well burn down the internet and go back to banging rocks together cuz I got no use for it. Especially when certain posters have an obvious aversion or inability to think for themselves (not accusing this one, but if the shoe fits, princess.....).

I've written several detailed posts on layering, just a couple things: capilene is baselayers, although I like to wear something real thin under a midweight like cap 3. As other have suggested, merino is the shit, I actually wear a cap1 baselayer with a merino sweater over it, the opposite but equally good as what was suggested.

12-18 degrees is my ideal riding temps, as long as you are charging it, you arent gonna freeze. Your main concern with a fleece outer layer is that if you are going fast or its windy, or if its snowing or you fall alot; fleece efficiently heats even when wet, unfortunately it does not provide wind or water resistance at all, whether it is wet or on fire.

pls let us know what you ended up wearing, how it felt, and any comments mom had....


----------



## trapper (Jan 15, 2013)

In reality, if you're just learning you're going to be getting a workout anyways. So heat/sweat/moisture management might be the most appropriate thing here.

As for the snarky comments, just ignore them because they are meant as entertainment for the rest of us moreso than to make you or your mom feel bad.

Don't stress, snowboarding is supposed to be fun.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

trapper said:


> In reality, if you're just learning you're going to be getting a workout anyways. So heat/sweat/moisture management might be the most appropriate thing here.
> 
> As for the snarky comments, just ignore them because they are meant as entertainment for the rest of us moreso than to make you or your mom feel bad.
> 
> Don't stress, snowboarding is supposed to be fun.


+1

All of this. :laugh:


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> Yes great thread. If information is just freely given without dickishness or humor then we may as well burn down the internet and go back to banging rocks together cuz I got no use for it. Especially when certain posters have an obvious aversion or inability to think for themselves (not accusing this one, but if the shoe fits, princess.....).
> 
> I've written several detailed posts on layering, just a couple things: capilene is baselayers, although I like to wear something real thin under a midweight like cap 3. As other have suggested, merino is the shit, I actually wear a cap1 baselayer with a merino sweater over it, the opposite but equally good as what was suggested.
> 
> ...


Cap 3 underneath snowboard pants.

Stopped on way to mountain and got a UA Cold Gear baselayer and wore under my Cap 3 top and AirBlaster Parker jacket.

Was almost perfect. Slightly chilly on lift. COMPLETELY DRY. hadn't upgraded outerwear on almost ten years. Used to always get wet but this was great.

Thank you all.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

you nailed it then, edge of cold on the lift, not too hot on the run is what i shoot for


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Glad to hear you enjoyed yourself.


----------



## CERBERUS.lucid (Oct 17, 2013)

Entertaining post  "Please tell us if you were cold or not" LOL!!! Thanks for updating it & letting everyone know how it went. The suspense was killing me 

Now go up that Agrocrag again and enjoy yourself


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

njfastlfie said:


> Cap 3 underneath snowboard pants.
> 
> Stopped on way to mountain and got a UA Cold Gear baselayer and wore under my Cap 3 top and AirBlaster Parker jacket.
> 
> ...


Lets just keep this between us, but sometimes I get chilly on the lift too.


----------

